# Best Shimano Di2 setup for 10 speed?



## Ahillock (Apr 16, 2011)

I am in the process of piecing together a new build that I want to use Di2 on. I am invested in 10 speed with my wheels and other bikes, so 11 speed is out of the equation for me at the moment.

From what I understand, it is the RD that is the "brain" and that dictates if it is 10 or 11 speed. Not firmware or anything else. 

So obviously I need to go with a 6770 RD (I wish a 6870 would work as I think it looks nicer and isn't as bulky). My question is about the FD and shifters. I see the 6870 shifters are a little changed from the 6770 in terms of ergonomics. But the 6770 have felt fine in my hands. 

The 6870 FD appears to be more streamlined and not as bulky as the 6770, so I would probably go with the 6870. 

Just not entirely sure if I should spend the extra and get the 6870 shifters or stick to the 6770? Can get the 6770 shifters new for $178 shipped.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

You can use either front derailleur and either shifters.

I'd get the 6770 shifters due to cost personally. I'd just get an entire 6770 group and have it all match, easy as pie. With Di2 the FD isn't a problem, it auto trims, so yeah. Keep it simple is my advice. Check Merlin cycles and maybe Chain Reaction for prices on the whole group for the best deal.


----------



## 06SpiceRed (Aug 3, 2012)

Ahillock said:


> I am in the process of piecing together a new build that I want to use Di2 on. I am invested in 10 speed with my wheels and other bikes, so 11 speed is out of the equation for me at the moment.
> 
> From what I understand, it is the RD that is the "brain" and that dictates if it is 10 or 11 speed. Not firmware or anything else.
> 
> ...


I would pick up the 6770 shifters as they are essentially the same as the newer 6870 shifters. In the end its all E-tube stuff and nothing a simple firmware update cant fix (If ever needed). Im sure if you bought 6870 hoods for your 6770 shifters to make them fit no one could tell


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

The 6870/9070 STI hoods are a good bit slimmer in circumference than the previous 6770/7970 hoods. I measured it a while back and the difference in circumference at the narrowest point was about a centimeter. I initially bought 9070 levers and didn't like the slimmer hoods (and I have small hands - I use size XS gloves when I can find them!). It felt like I had to pinch my hands to hang on to them whereas with the 6770 levers I felt there was a lot more to hold on to.


----------



## Ahillock (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you guys. Appreciate the useful comments.

I have read online that the 6870 RD can be used as a 10spd setup. Just take off the 11T, add 2 spacers behind the 11spd cassette and make sure to use a 10spd locking as it is wider than the 11spd version.

If that is true, would be very nice as I would be able to run my 10spd wheels and still be able to upgrade to 11spd in the future when my wheels died and/or where ready to be converted to 11spd. 

Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

^ I use a 12-25 cassette and took out the 17. That way I can keep using my 7900 C35 wheels.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> ^ I use a 12-25 cassette and took out the 17. That way I can keep using my 7900 C35 wheels.


Have you attempted hacking it? I know a few people who have tried and so far no issues. 

7900 goes to 11 speed


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

^ Whoa that's impressive. 
I live in a very flat place so 11 cogs aren't really necessary.


----------

